

Pilot Rapid Prototyping with JavaScript and NodeJS Class - azat_co
http://www.webapplog.com/pilot-rapid-prototyping-with-javascript-and-nodejs-class/

======
h1srf
_Traditional Computer Science education sucks big time when it comes to modern
agile technologies like Ruby on Rails, Django, NodeJS, and NoSQL databases._

I'm teaching myself Node right now and my degree is in Computer Engineering
not CS but I'm pretty sure CS is more than flavor of the month
languages/frameworks.

~~~
azat_co
Right, but what people are actually using on their work if they want to stay
competitive and efficient? Ruby on Rails and JavaScript. Not theoretical
concepts.

------
wkasel
Nice!

